# Natural "stay dry" material?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

I know you can get fleece liners for diapers to keep that "stay dry" feel overnight. We have some of those for ds. But we are making a switch to natural materials (fitteds and wool covers). Is there such a things as a "stay dry" natural fabric? Probably not, but I thought I'd check. I want to stick with natural for ds but I don't want him feeling wet all night long. Thanks!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

One of the properties of natural fibers is that they hold liquid, but you can get *somewhat* of a staydry effect from certain natural materials like organic velour or silk.


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

I personally think Stay Dry is GREATLY overrated. When I take off any fleecelined/poly-lined diaper from my daugthers butt I usually feel her skin and it is just as wet if not wetter than when I take off a cotton diaper. The Stay Dry material did indeed stay dry.. but it only wicks moisture away when there is pressure and there will always be pee left on the skin anyway. And since it is not as breathable as cotton then it is my experience that stay dry fabrics actually dont allow much of the moisture to evaporate away from the skin. So personally I think putting fleece next to the skin is like putting a raincoat on there.
With cotton then most of the wetness will be transported into the fabric rather than be left on the skin. The price you pay for this wonderful ability is that the fabric feels wet..

To make the decision about what fabric to have my kids diapers lined with I usually try to imagine what it would feel like to wear a panty of the same fabric. And my all time favourite fabric for panties is pure cotton. Anything else is sure to cause yeast infections and who knows what else.. And polyesterlined panties sure dont feel dry if you ask me..


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inca*
To make the decision about what fabric to have my kids diapers lined with I usually try to imagine what it would feel like to wear a panty of the same fabric. And my all time favourite fabric for panties is pure cotton. Anything else is sure to cause yeast infections and who knows what else.. And polyesterlined panties sure dont feel dry if you ask me..

It's all personal preference. I prefer cotton if it's dry. But if I'm going to be sweating a lot or in the rain, I prefer a fabric that wicks moisture away, like coolmax or other athletic wicking fabric. Fleece wouldn't be my first choice, but wet fleece feels nicer on my skin than wet cotton... I have coolmax underwear for running


----------



## anniegirl (May 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inca*
I personally think Stay Dry is GREATLY overrated. When I take off any fleecelined/poly-lined diaper from my daugthers butt I usually feel her skin and it is just as wet if not wetter than when I take off a cotton diaper. The Stay Dry material did indeed stay dry.. but it only wicks moisture away when there is pressure and there will always be pee left on the skin anyway. And since it is not as breathable as cotton then it is my experience that stay dry fabrics actually dont allow much of the moisture to evaporate away from the skin. So personally I think putting fleece next to the skin is like putting a raincoat on there.
With cotton then most of the wetness will be transported into the fabric rather than be left on the skin. The price you pay for this wonderful ability is that the fabric feels wet..

To make the decision about what fabric to have my kids diapers lined with I usually try to imagine what it would feel like to wear a panty of the same fabric. And my all time favourite fabric for panties is pure cotton. Anything else is sure to cause yeast infections and who knows what else.. And polyesterlined panties sure dont feel dry if you ask me..

that's a really good point! i never thought of it that way


----------



## allnaturalmama (Jul 25, 2005)

This is a great discussion. We are now an all-natural, no synthetic family, so cool-max, etc, is a thing of our past, but I do agree that it is superior to cotton in wet situations. When hiking or skiing, the worst thing you can wear is cotton!

Anyway, since synthetics aren't an option for us, I do find silk to be a nice, antibacterial, semi-wicking fabric. You can buy a dozen ladies' silk hankies from Dharma Trading for under $7, I think, so it's not like it's some unattainably pricey option.

The other thing I've heard people do, but haven't tried, is to use a lay-in soaker made of wool (inside the dipe, next to the skin). A super-fine merino wool is very soft and comfortable. I'm thinking if I ever needed to do this for rash purposes, I might cut up a technical top like I wear for hiking and skiing. They are oh-so-thin, like CoolMax, but natural, not synthetic. I just wish I could find them in organic!


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

There are silk diaper liners for the "all natural" alternative to fleece liners.
Amy


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:

wet fleece feels nicer on my skin than wet cotton
I have to agree with that - I get wet at work a lot, and cotton genereally feels wetter than fleece. Also, with breastpads I found the same thing (and that sposies feel clammy and itchy!).

I read raw silk being recommended somewhere? Is that just because it's thicker? And how does poo (BF and chunky) work with silk?


----------

